# Farben ändern



## DarkManX (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Bild auf dem ein Auto ist und das Auto hat nen grünen Streifen auf der Motorhaube und dem Dach. Alles andere ist eigentlich schwarz. Nun wollte ich diese grübe Farbe in rote 'verwandeln'. Kann mir da vielleicht einer weiterhelfen?

Das Bild: Auto 

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

2 Möglichkeiten: 

1. Maskiere zunächst den grünen Bereich und färbe diesen mit Strg-U in dem 
gewünschten Farbton.

2.(und schnellere Möglichkeit): Bild --> Einstellungen --> Farbe ersetzen. Dort wählst
Du dann mit der Pipette den grünen Farbbereich aus und kannst ihm in dem
untenstehenden Dialog eine neue Farbe zuweisen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juli 2004)

Die 2te Möglichkeit würde nur leider auch das MG Zeichen ändern!

Oder ist das gewollt?

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Die 2te Möglichkeit würde nur leider auch das MG Zeichen ändern!*


Nicht, wenn Du den Toleranzbereich höher setzt. Habe es gerade ausprobiert
und es funktioniert prima.

Gruss Markus


----------



## extracuriosity (17. Juli 2004)

Oder du selektierst das Emblem, kehrst die Auswahl um und schliesst so das Zeichen von der Veränderung aus.


----------



## DarkManX (17. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Antworten,
klapp ganz gut, nur wird die Grundfarbe einbischen verändert. Also das schwarz am Auto.

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juli 2004)

Kann es sein das du "einfärben" benutzt? Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das sich das schwarz sonst ändert...  

Aber hast Recht Markus, mit einer hohen Toleranz gehts. Hatte nur ned die Zeit es auszuprobieren 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## happy_helmi (22. Mai 2005)

hi leute,

bin schon die ganze zeit auf der suche nach solch einem beitrag. ich habe allerdings noch ein kleines problem. ich will das das bild dich farbe blau (#000033) hat. weiß jemand, wie ich genau die farben (#000033) bekomme? wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. vielen dank

viele grüße
 happy_helmi


----------



## jonas23 (22. Mai 2005)

hallo happy_helmi,

ist das ne Spaßfrage?

Im Regelfall den Farbwähler öffnen und den hex-Wert eingeben.


----------



## happy_helmi (23. Mai 2005)

das problem ist folgendes:

ich öffne photoshop, lade das bild. nun drücke ich str+u. wie kann ich da die farbe #000033 eingeben?


----------



## Duddle (23. Mai 2005)

Layer -> New Fill Layer -> Solid Color
Dort deine Farbe einstellen und den Ebenenmodus auf Color.

*Edit:* 
Hmmm, ich weiß nicht ob es ein logischer Weg ist oder nur durch Zufall klappt: Alternativ zu o.g. Methode kannst du dir im Farbauswahlmenü auch die HSB Werte merken und die im Hue/Saturation - Dialog eintragen.

Duddle


----------



## Milur (23. Mai 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann es sein das du "einfärben" benutzt? Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das sich das schwarz sonst ändert...
> 
> Manuel ;-]



die grauen Bereiche rings um das Auto sind auch leicht grün. Die werden auch etwas umgefärbt, sofern man die Auswahl nicht wirklich auf die gewünschten Klebestreifen reduziert.
Aber wie schon erwähnt funktioniert die Toleranz-Einstellung meist prima.

greetz
milur


----------



## happy_helmi (23. Mai 2005)

wo finde ich die hsb-werte?


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Mai 2005)

Wenn du auf den Farbwähler klickst, erhälst du alle nötigen Informationen zu dem aktuellen Farbwert.

Im übrigen wird im Dialogfeld "Farbton/Sättigung" automatisch die aktuelle Vordergrundfarbe übernommen sobald man die Option "Färben" aktiviert - es ist also kein "Zahlenmerken" notwendig.


----------



## happy_helmi (23. Mai 2005)

bei mir klappt das irgendwie  nicht...

ich habe die grafik angehängt. alles was grün ist, soll die farbe #000033 habe. ich bekomme das allerdings nicht hin. wisst ihr was ich meine?

danke trozdem an alle die mir helfen.

grüße
 happy_helmi


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Mai 2005)

Bild öffnen
#000033 als Vordergrundfarbe festlegen
Strg+U > "Färben" aktivieren
Jetzt müsste schon eine Blaufärbung eintreten
Nun nur noch mit der Helligkeit/Sättigung spielen

Da dein Farbwert aber ziemlich dunkel scheint, dürfte das Ergebnis nicht sonderlich spektakulär sein, da bestimmt einige Kontraste komplett wegfallen.

Aber geht doch ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## happy_helmi (23. Mai 2005)

ja, jetzt hat es geklappt. aber es ist nicht das was ich will. ich will das das grün die die farbe #000033 hat. wie kann man das machen?


----------



## Duddle (23. Mai 2005)

Hmmm, ich hab es grad mal so gemacht:

1. neue Ebene, dort eine grössere Farbprobe (also nen gescheiten Klecks #000033 ) drauftupfen
2. die einzufärbende Ebene Strg+Uen und solange mit den Werten rumspielen, bis der Klecks "verschwindet"

Mit Werten von
Hue: 240 Saturation: 100 Lightness: -77 komme ich auf #000034  und mit
Hue: 240 Saturation: 100 Lightness: -78 komme ich auf #000032

Die Wahrheit liegt also irgendwo dazwischen ;-)

Aber in der Zeit in der du wahrscheinlich probiert hast es zu färben hättest du sicher auch mal schnell die Ringe nachbauen können…


Duddle


----------



## Boromir (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht.
Ich hoffe das Bild hilft weiter.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## happy_helmi (23. Mai 2005)

wie kann ich denn solche ringe nachbauen?


----------



## e2bo (30. Mai 2005)

happy_helmi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich denn solche ringe nachbauen?



du nimmst das runde Auswahlselektier-Werkzeug, ziehst mit gedrückter shift-Taste einen Kreis, dann erstellst du eine neue Ebene, füllst diese mit beliebiger Farbe, dann wieder Auswahl transformieren, bei gedrückter Alt+shift verkleinern und Auswahl löschen, dann wieder verkleinern und Füllen usw...


----------

